# White Angel Named MooKee Needs Adoption in Martinsville, WV



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

She has such a nice white fur. I can imagine what proper diet and well grooming can do for her. She definitely is the sweetest Angel from heaven!! Anyone interested in this angel? I hope she finds a home soon!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | New Martinsville, WV | Moo~kee




This how her ad reads:
*Moo~kee
*

*Maltese: An adoptable dog in New Martinsville, WV *

Small • Adult • Male 
  http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...~kee-Maltese-Dog-New%20Martinsville-WV&src=sp  

Moo~kee was brought in by owner. Seems to be happy and go lucky. Likes the other dogs and loves everyone. approx 12lbs. 7yo. If you are interested please do the application ASAP.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! So many of these sweet angels need forever homes! It is heartbreaking to me how they end up like they do. If I could I'd take them all!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I was helping a SM member look for a potential furbaby to adopt and came across soooooo many healthy and beautiful maltese babies that need a forever home. It's just so sad how many of them are out there. 

I just held my dogs today feeling greatful for my furbabies. I cannot imagine Mimi & Milo ever ending up homeless. I need to make sure that someone will take care of them if I die unexpectedly.


----------

